# Desert Tortoise Brumation



## CeciliaCornwall (Nov 1, 2019)

My last post may have been a bit too specific since I haven’t had any replies...can anyone shine some light on typical day and night temps that signal it’s time for brumation for desert tortoises? We moved our two into the garage when temps went below 50 at night, but bring them back out when it warms up a bit. Is this stressful for them? We wanted to shield them from the cold but it’s still going to be pretty warm in the day on occasion and don’t want them cooped up unnecessarily.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi!
I also have a DT, and live in low desert.

This will be my 3rd winter brumating Chug, so I'm no expert. Here are my thoughts on your question.

DT's use several signs to tell them when to brumate. They do use temps, but also use the angle of the sun and the length of the days. So I can't tell you what temp is just right.

I let Chug tell me. First, he'll slow way down on eating greens, and I'll offer less of them. At this same time I make sure to offer him dried grasses and hay, chopped into small pieces. When he is sleeping most of the time, I stop food completely.

It's important to note the day of his last meal, because he cannot stay asleep for at least 2 weeks after, or the food rots in his gut and will kill him during brumation.

You mentioned your garage, is that where your tort brumates? I can't use mine. It stays way too warm, has wild temp swings, and I don't want to expose Chug to fumes. Plus the concerns of mice and ants. So I brumate Chug in an operating refrigerator, as do several other members of the forum. That's another whole thread if you're interested.

We've had a cold snap for a couple days, with night temps in the low 40's so I have Chug inside. Is it stressful? Probably. He stays in a bathtub, which he hates. I let him roam the kitchen (well supervised) a few times a day, and he gets extra soaks, so maybe he will forgive me.  He'll go back outside when night temps are in the 50's.

I'm sorry if this was more than you wanted in a reply, but there is no easy way to know when it's time. Observation and experience with your tort is the best. If this is the first year you've brumated him, I promise next year won't be so stressful.


----------



## CeciliaCornwall (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you so much for the reply! I’ve read the refrigerator thread (one of them at least!) and we’re still considering it! I put both tortoises back outside today because the low is up and the high is up. One was roaming all over and enjoying life, the other just went into one of the hides and went back to sleep. They’re both experienced hibernators but I believe both were allowed to do so outside, and this is the first year we’ve had them. So bringing them in and out based on the night temps is somewhat ok?

I’ve been monitoring garage temps and they have been pretty steady. We do have an outside shed but it’s not as secure from rats and things as the garage is. Refrigerator may be the best choice for us in the end! I need to go find some threads! Feel free to share any if you know of a good one


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 1, 2019)

CeciliaCornwall said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I’ve read the refrigerator thread (one of them at least!) and we’re still considering it! I put both tortoises back outside today because the low is up and the high is up. One was roaming all over and enjoying life, the other just went into one of the hides and went back to sleep. They’re both experienced hibernators but I believe both were allowed to do so outside, and this is the first year we’ve had them. So bringing them in and out based on the night temps is somewhat ok?
> 
> I’ve been monitoring garage temps and they have been pretty steady. We do have an outside shed but it’s not as secure from rats and things as the garage is. Refrigerator may be the best choice for us in the end! I need to go find some threads! Feel free to share any if you know of a good one



Yes, bringing them in for cold nights is fine. I have kept Chug in because if he goes into his burrow I can't reach him. Soon I'll be blocking it off so he can't use it. He has another burrow he can use, plus a "dogloo".

How old are yours? Do you know that they will have to be separated? Or maybe they already live in 2 enclosures?

Tom has a method for preparing them for the fridge. Scroll down to post # 19. I don't have a setup like he has, so I rely on the weather to cool him enough to go into the fridge.

Also, in post # 7, by Yvonne G, there are 2 links. Check them out for good info.

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/looking-for-an-rt-hibernation-mentor.128790/

You can also search the forum. Try "fridge" or "refrigerator". You should get a bunch of hits.


----------



## CeciliaCornwall (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you! I will read that one a few times, lots of good info. Yes, they are separated. Both are female, one is about 14 and the other 9. What type of refrigerator do you use? We have a refrigerator in the garage that we keep overflow food in, but it has a freezer top which sounds like a bad idea. Did you get an air pump (that term seems wrong) as well?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 2, 2019)

CeciliaCornwall said:


> Thank you! I will read that one a few times, lots of good info. Yes, they are separated. Both are female, one is about 14 and the other 9. What type of refrigerator do you use? We have a refrigerator in the garage that we keep overflow food in, but it has a freezer top which sounds like a bad idea. Did you get an air pump (that term seems wrong) as well?



I'm so glad to hear they are living separate!

I use a dorm size (4.2 cf), which does not have a freezer. I keep it inside the house. I pack it with water bottles, cans of drinks, and freezer packs like for first aid or putting in a cooler to keep stuff cold (not frozen, of course), to help keep the temp stable and provide cooling in the event of a power failure. I don't use any of that while he's sleeping. There's just enough space to slide Chug's bin in.

I have a remote temp/humidity sensor in there, and it stays at 47-49 deg. I set this all up now and get the temp regulated before he goes in.

As for the freezer in the top...I think this is the last year I can use this fridge, since Chug is getting too big for it. I have heard of some people that have altered the fridge so it can't freeze. I don't know what I'll do when that time comes.

I have not worried about air. I just open the door every day, swing it back and forth a few times, and close it up. Remember that they use very little air when brumating at a cool steady temp. Here's a link to pictures.


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uv7q38an2pyex0v/AADOE837NYNHxmyZzL3GOHd7a?dl=0


----------

